# Parallel PR applications



## alcync (Sep 7, 2017)

Good day everyone.

I need help.
I had a quota work permit from 2008 and i applied for a PR in 2014. It was rejected in 2016 the reason was they said Maths teaching is no longer a critical skill though i had applied before the law changed.

I appealed the decision through a lawyer in July 2016. I started to make follow in June 2017. I was advised by one DHA official to submit a new PR application because the appeal outcome will take long or not even come out at all.

I did submit a new application end of June 2016. Mid July i received a call from DHA saying they want my employment contract to finalise the application for the appeal. The outcome came and i have my PR.


Now i am receiving messages saying the new application has been finalised.
Is it possible for one two positive outcomes? Is they are all positive which one will be considered by DHA? am told that the sections that deal with appeals is different from the one that deals with new applications. 

Should i ignore the other outcome since i already have a PR?

Please help


----------

